
Former SoundCloud Founders Launch Subscription E-Bike Service - atlasunshrugged
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/21/former-soundcloud-founders-launch-e-bike-subscription-service-backed-by-blueyard/
======
atlasunshrugged
I think this is brilliant, anyone who has been in Berlin knows that having
your bike stolen is not a matter of if but when, now we can offload the costs
of that onto VCs!

